# MgSO4



## SRP3006 (19 Nov 2019)

Hi all,

I've foolishly ran out of my MgSO4 for my EI Dosing. 
Until I get a new delivery of salts can I use some epsom salts I have left from my past Malawi cichlid tanks? 

Pharmaceutical grade epsom salts. I'm thinking yes but wanted to double check just to be sure.

Sam.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Nov 2019)

Yes. As long as there are no additives.


----------



## SRP3006 (19 Nov 2019)

The tub says 100% MgSO4. Thanks.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Nov 2019)

I use Epsom salts for my EI dosing as it's MgSO4, salts are salts and if it's 100% pure and cheaper than buying form your normal source or you already have it it's a win win in my book.

I was after some Boric Acid for my micro mix, I looked on the desk of my messy study and there in front of me was Ant killer AKA Boric Acid in a packet so that's what I used as salts are salts


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 





SRP3006 said:


> The tub says 100% MgSO4. Thanks.


Perfect. It will only be the heptahydrate (MgSO4.7H2O) 10% Mg, because of the <"water of crystallization">.  You can only keep it as anhydrous (MgSO4) ~ 22% Mg by drying it the oven to constant weight and then storing it in the freezer. 





Zeus. said:


> salts are salts


Yes, there isn't any advantage to using the anhydrous salt over the hydrated version etc.

 cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (20 Nov 2019)

Thanks guys, I've used it now, and have plenty left from the 10kilo I used to dose to adjust my hardness for the mbuna.

Just wondering what other salts I can get on the cheap now.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 





SRP3006 said:


> Just wondering what other salts I can get on the cheap now.


Pretty much anything that is used in the food industry, like potassium bicarbonate (KHCO3), calcium chloride (CaCl2.nH2O), potassium nitrate (KNO3) "saltpetre", potassium chloride (KCl) etc.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (20 Nov 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Pretty much anything that is used in the food industry, like potassium bicarbonate (KHCO3), calcium chloride (CaCl2.nH2O), potassium nitrate (KNO3) "saltpetre", potassium chloride (KCl) etc.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Is there not a worry that it is not 100% as advertised?


----------



## dw1305 (20 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 





SRP3006 said:


> Is there not a worry that it is not 100% as advertised?


You should be fine from UK vendors. 

You might need to confirm that the KCl "sodium free salt" really is sodium free, and that the "saltpetre" doesn't contain any  NaNO3 (or KNO2). I've had a few "possibly dodgy" salts sent to me to test in the lab., and they've always been what they were meant to be. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ady34 (19 Dec 2019)

Ah, this has answered a query for me on another thread. Cool.


----------

